# Can I use "old" brake fluid?



## gamblinfool (Sep 28, 2001)

Now before I get flamed, let me clarify that stuff in question is about a half a bottle of SuperBlue that's been opened exactly once about two years ago. Every piece of literature I see says use "new" fluid...does this qualify as "new"...?
I have a full unopened bottle that I just bought in case I can't...but how much should a completely emptied mk1 16v brake system take?
Thanks in advance! Jeff


----------



## nightwing940 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Can I use "old" brake fluid? (gamblinfool)*

the reason they tell you not to use opened brake fluid is its hygroscopic, so it absorbs water, i wouldn't recommend using the old bottle, but i dont know how much the system takes im rather new to vws http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Can I use "old" brake fluid? (gamblinfool)*

I would go ahead and use it myself.
First of all, the fluid is probably still good, because it has been capped. 
And, in your original post, you give the impression that you are going to fill a dry brake system. That means that you will initially fill the system (with the the open bottle of brake fluid), then end up bleeding close to a quart out of it to remove the air from the system. This means that the 1/2 a bottle of brake fluid from the open bottle (the old one in question) that you poured in first is going to be drawn out and discarded anyway.
So even though you may be pouring it in, it's coming out anyway, and is not going to be left in the system, which will end up with the fresh fluid when you are done.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Can I use "old" brake fluid? (gamblinfool)*

If fluid has been in tightly capped factory container..I'd not worry at all..the amount of moisture vapor that could migrate thru a plastic cap is molecules at most..particularly here in CA where humidity is very low year round!


----------

